# Mein TFT-Monitor schaltet sich in unregelmäßigen Zeitabständen ab



## superman (23. Dezember 2008)

*Mein TFT-Monitor schaltet sich in unregelmäßigen Zeitabständen ab*

Hallo,

ich hab ein Problem mit meinem TFT-Monitor Fujitsu Siemens, in unregelmäßigen Zeitabständen verschwindet das Bild (in 5 min. manchmal in 30 Min.) - es erscheint Meldung: "Kein Signal, Stromsparmodus", die Kabeln sitzen aber fest, wenn ich ihn wieder einschalte, gibt es trotzdem kein Bild, (ich benutze 60 HZ). Ich muss d. Monitor und d. PC vom Netz trennen und dann neu starten, dann habe ich Bild. Es gibt keine Fehlermeldungen bei dxdiag. (Start-Ausführen), die Programme laufen, es gibt Sound, Spiele laufen auch. Hab noch Kabel und anderen Monitor angeschlossen - gleiches Problem, ich hab weder was installiert/deinstalliert auch keine neuen Treiber und auch nichts aus Internet runtergeladen. Im Gerätemanager (Systemsteuerung-System-Hardware) sehe ich auch keine gelbe bzw. rote Ausrufe-/Fragezeichen. Eigentlich dürfte es alles normal laufen.

Ich habe: windows xp, geforce 4 mx440 se, 512 mb ram a.speicher

Danke im voraus.


----------



## ShiZon (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Mein TFT-Monitor schaltet sich in unregelmäßigen Zeitabständen ab*



			
				superman am 23.12.2008 16:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich hab ein Problem mit meinem TFT-Monitor Fujitsu Siemens, in unregelmäßigen Zeitabständen verschwindet das Bild (in 5 min. manchmal in 30 Min.) - es erscheint Meldung: "Kein Signal, Stromsparmodus", die Kabeln sitzen aber fest, wenn ich ihn wieder einschalte, gibt es trotzdem kein Bild, (ich benutze 60 HZ). Ich muss d. Monitor und d. PC vom Netz trennen und dann neu starten, dann habe ich Bild. Es gibt keine Fehlermeldungen bei dxdiag. (Start-Ausführen), die Programme laufen, es gibt Sound, Spiele laufen auch. Hab noch Kabel und anderen Monitor angeschlossen - gleiches Problem, ich hab weder was installiert/deinstalliert auch keine neuen Treiber und auch nichts aus Internet runtergeladen. Im Gerätemanager (Systemsteuerung-System-Hardware) sehe ich auch keine gelbe bzw. rote Ausrufe-/Fragezeichen. Eigentlich dürfte es alles normal laufen.
> 
> ...



Hast du eine andere Graka zum ausprobieren, ist den der Energiesparmodus ausgeschaltet?


----------



## superman (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Mein TFT-Monitor schaltet sich in unregelmäßigen Zeitabständen ab*



			
				ShiZon am 27.12.2008 21:20 schrieb:
			
		

> superman am 23.12.2008 16:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



meins du das:

http://www.philognosie.net/index.php/tip/tipview/368/

    1. Klicken Sie auf den Start-Button in der Taskleiste und wählen Sie das Menü "Systemsteuerung".

    2. Doppelklicken Sie auf das Programm "Energieoptionen". Es poppt ein neues Fenster mit dem Titel "Eigenschaften von Energieoptionen auf".

    3. Unter dem Reiter "Energieschemas" sehen Sie die Drop-Down-Menüs, in denen Sie einstellen können, nach welcher Zeit sich der Monitor und die Festplatten abschalten. Unten können Sie zudem definieren, nach welcher Zeit sich der Computer in den Standby-Modus fahren soll. Klicken Sie anschließend auf den Button "Übernehmen" - Fertig.

Ich hab alles auf "Nie" - hilft trotzdem nicht.

Andere Graka müsste ich kaufen.


----------



## HanFred (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Mein TFT-Monitor schaltet sich in unregelmäßigen Zeitabständen ab*



			
				superman am 28.12.2008 10:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie schalte ich den Energiesparmodus ab? Andere Graka müsste ich kaufen.


einerseits bei den bildschirmschoner-einstellungen.
andererseits haben einige monitore eine integrierte funktion, die müsste im OSD zu finden sein.


----------



## superman (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Mein TFT-Monitor schaltet sich in unregelmäßigen Zeitabständen ab*



			
				HanFred am 28.12.2008 11:02 schrieb:
			
		

> superman am 28.12.2008 10:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




bei den bildschirmschoner-einstellungen "energieverwaltung" - alles auf "nie", b.schoner deaktiviert


Monitor hat "OSD-Einstellungen" da stehen:

-Sprachauswahl
-OSD H-Position
-OSD V-Position
-OSD-Anzeigedauer

hab "werkseinstellung" aktiviert, mal sehen ob es hilft.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Mein TFT-Monitor schaltet sich in unregelmäßigen Zeitabständen ab*

Bau ne andere Grafikkarte ein, ich vermute mal das es nicht am Monitor liegt.


----------



## superman (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Mein TFT-Monitor schaltet sich in unregelmäßigen Zeitabständen ab*



			
				nikiburstr8x am 28.12.2008 11:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Bau ne andere Grafikkarte ein, ich vermute mal das es nicht am Monitor liegt.



danke, ich teste heute noch, vielleicht liegt es tatsächlich an graka, obwohl im gerätemanager keine fehler auftreten (keine gelbe/rote Ausrufe-/Fragezeichen)

PS: jetzt weiss ich, am monitor liegt es nicht, anderen angeschlossen - gleiches Problem, noch schlimmer manchmal beim einschalten höre ich einmal einen langen piepton, biosinform. sehe ich, windows anmeldung nicht mehr - bild also schwarz. Manchmal startet PC aber normal. Kann man jetzt genau sagen was kaputt ist? (Ich habe AWARD Bios - PC seit Febr. 2003 - nie Hardware gewechselt noch Treiber aktualisiert, er lief normal bis vor einer Woche)


----------



## ShiZon (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Mein TFT-Monitor schaltet sich in unregelmäßigen Zeitabständen ab*



			
				superman am 28.12.2008 11:30 schrieb:
			
		

> nikiburstr8x am 28.12.2008 11:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sitzt die Graka richtig im Slot?

Wenn dem so ist, dann ist die Graka, Arbeitsspeicher oder Mobo bzw. Bios defekt, wenn dir was an dem PC liegt, dann bring in zu einem PC Laden, am besten einen vom Fach! Was anderes kann man dir leider nicht raten.


----------



## superman (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Mein TFT-Monitor schaltet sich in unregelmäßigen Zeitabständen ab*



			
				ShiZon am 29.12.2008 22:15 schrieb:
			
		

> superman am 28.12.2008 11:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wenn ich Windows im "Abgesicherten bzw. VGA-Modus" starte verschwindet das Bild auch, also ich melde mich an als "administrator" und dann ist d. bild weg - "kein Signal, Stromsparmodus".

Wenn RAM defekt ist bzw. nicht richtig im sockel sitzt, kann man trotdem sagen wir mal 10 min. im windows spielen, oder im internet surfen, bevor d. Bild verschwindet? Oder ist das 100%-ig Graka schuld?

PS: hab das hier gefunden:
http://www.monitor-center.de/000000963113cba02/c8d3f6963807b2008/index.html

da kommen 2 Symptome in Frage

"1) Bild verschwindet beim Start von Windows - Grafikkarte richtig einstellen, Wiederholrate i.d. Regel auf 60Hz einstellen 

2) Bild fällt sporadisch aus - Das VGA-Kabel richtig anschließen. Prüfen Sie, ob die Grafikkarte in Ordnung ist."

Wiederholrate ist auf 60Hz eingestellt, VGA-Kabel richtig angeschloßen. Ich kaufe neue Grafikkarte - mal sehen ob es dann läuft.


----------



## superman (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Mein TFT-Monitor schaltet sich in unregelmäßigen Zeitabständen ab*



			
				superman am 30.12.2008 09:57 schrieb:
			
		

> ShiZon am 29.12.2008 22:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




jetzt verschwindet das bild nicht, habe bei "energieverwaltung"(bildschirmschoner-fenster) unter "erweitert" ganz unten "nichts unternehmen" gewählt - fragt sich nur wie lang es geht.


----------



## ExBartZ (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Mein TFT-Monitor schaltet sich in unregelmäßigen Zeitabständen ab*

Wollte nicht einen neuen Thread dazu aufmachen.

Habe auch ein ähnliches Problem, nur schaltet sich bei mir der Monitor richtig aus. Ich muss ihn wieder einschalten, damit es funktioniert (für 20 Sekunden ca.). Danach wird das Zeitintervall immer kürzer, wenn ich ihn sofort wieder einschalte. Lasse ich ihn mehrere Stunden in Ruhe, funtkioniert es wieder tadellos. Ist auch völlig willkürlich. Mal läuft der einen ganzen Tag ohne Probleme, am nächsten Tag macht er nach 3 Stunden schlapp.
Das ist jetzt erst, nachdem ich einen neuen, zweiten Monitor angeschlossen habe. Jegliche Hardware im PC-Inneren schließe ich aus, da der Monitor dann einfach nur schwarz werden würde, sich aber nicht ausschalten.
Meine Theorien:
1. Der Monitor wird zu heiß und muss abkühlen.
2. Der Monitor ist allgemein defekt (hatte das selbe Problem schon einmal, damals wurde aber IMMER nach 2 Sekunden wieder Bild weg...achnee, Monitor blieb damals weiterhin an)
3. Kabel? Alle Kabel (also 2 Strom- und 2 DVI-Kabel) laufen relativ parallel. Eventuell irgendwelche Störsignale?
4. Steckdosenplatz: Habe den Monitor in einen anderen Platz im Verteiler umgesteckt. Halte ich aber für ausgeschlossen, da ja dann nicht nach dem ersten Ausfall der Monitor dann dauerhaft nach paar Sekunden ausfällt.
5. Der neue Monitor hat ein egoistisches, dominantes Eigenleben und schüchtert den armen, kleineren, alten TFT ein, sodass dieser sich ausschaltet   

Mal sehen, was ihr noch für Theorien habt und evtl. auch Möglichkeiten, wie man diese testen kann...oder Lösungsvorschläge 

Grüße, ExBartZ


----------

